# Pollen patties



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My bees should be here the first of May. I am in SW Michigan. Do I need to get some pollen patties for them for the first little bit? There isn't much blooming right now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The bees are bringing in natural pollen in Michigan. I first saw it on the 16th of March the earliest date we have ever recorded.
So no you don't need pollen patties, but lots of syrup.
Mejiers had sugar on sale last week. Got to remember I'm not the only Michigan bee keeper here any longer. Walmarts isn't what they call a roll back price, but the 10 pound bags were cheapest we found not on sale.

Do the spring mix of fumidil B for the first gallon of syrup you give the packages. That will protect them from Nosma creana which hit Michigan last winter(2007-2008). Some colonies are showing signs of it this spring too.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While I said the girls are bringing in natural pollen now we still have pollen patties on them. If inclement weather hits and they can not gather a few days it will set them back in brood production.
For package bees a half a pollen patty could be a good thing if a week of rain were to hit.

Make them you have time yet.
Pollen-Substitute Patties
Use: Stimulates brood production; apply in late February or early March
Recipe:
(Makes a 1.5 pound patty)
Dry Part
1.5 cups (8oz.) fat-free soy flour
.5 cup (1oz.) Brewer&#8217;s yeast
Sugar Syrup
1.5 cups (12oz.) granulated sugar
.75 cup (6oz.) Hot water

Mix dry ingredients and add slowly to syrup until mixture is like stiff bread dough. Press between wax paper. Place patty over cluster with wax paper up. *We add two table spoons of honeyb healthy to ours.*This year with Kare doing nearly daily doctors appointments, blood checks and all the other cancer related stuff we bought from Mann Lake. Our girls are on their second helping.

 Remember ask a bee keeper a question and get several answers LOL.

 Al


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks that is exactly what I wanted to know. I didn't realize I could MAKE pollen patties. Where are they getting the pollen now? I have a few crocus flowers in my yard, but that's it. I guess the trees are staring to bloom too. I wish I lived across the road from one of those nice orchards around here. As luck would have it...I have corn.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Callieslamb said:


> Where are they getting the pollen now? I have a few crocus flowers in my yard, but that's it. I guess the trees are staring to bloom too.


You answered your own question. Maples and willows are typical sources of early spring pollen.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah, I figured it out. In TN it was the sycamores? I think.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here it is the wild qussy willows and elms at this time as well as the planted weeping qussy willow in the yard.
If you have Korean box woods start watching them. They will be one of the first nectar sources to bloom.
If you don't have bees when they bloom and there are any bees near by you will find out.

 Al


----------

